# Kohler 22 won't Start



## Howard S (Nov 13, 2020)

I have a Kohler Courage 22 with 2 new Kohler coils set at .011 and both ground wires disconnected has new plugs, Won't spark. The magnet seems strong on flywheel. Stunned!


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Are you using an actual "spark tester", or are you just using the plugs grounded to the head? It's odd that neither coil will fire, with the "kill wires disconnected". Kohler used 4 different style of magnetos on the Courage. Do those magnetos have just one wire? 

One terminal CDI fixed 24 584 45-S









If they have just one terminal, what is the part #? Are sure they aren't MDI magnetos (part #3258408S)?









Two wire terminals (DSAM) 24 584 36-S









Three terminals (DASI)? 24 584 52-S


----------

